# Vapecon Venue Picture - A Mini Convention Mecca!



## VapeCon (27/4/15)

It may be called Smugglers Pub but make no mistake this venue is 100% a mini convention spot! It's massive and can support in the region of 1200-1500 people at any given time. We have a massive indoor exhibit area, 2 big outdoor exhibit areas, a huge beer garden and an awesome indoor bar and stage that's more than big enough to host our workshops! Please note an updated venue map will be uploaded as soon as all the spots have been assigned to our amazing vendors!



The Outdoor stage - Prize giving and competitions. 


View from the outdoor stage across the beer garden.


The indoor stage - Workshops and competitions.


View from the indoor stage across the workshop area and indoor bar. 


The site mape of VapeCon 2015!

Happy Vaping everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/15)

I am so amped to get to VApeCon! And I can't wait to meet all the faces behind the keyboards!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (27/4/15)

Awesome!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Awesome!



We are gonna have a really good time!


----------



## Smoke187 (27/4/15)

Awesome stuff, cant wait to get in on some action.


----------



## Silver (27/4/15)

Vapecon 2015 is going to be great!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (27/4/15)

Looks like a great venue. GPS coordinates of both the beer garden and the jack's will be appreciated - it might come in handy after dark.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/15)

We are gonna have such a JOL!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## devdev (27/4/15)

Walking into Vapecon...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/15)

For those wondering as an event ever been hosted at this "pub". The same venue hosted the Tattoo Expo which fitted 2,400 people.


----------



## devdev (28/4/15)

@Gizmo this is all I get:


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/15)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

